# Mozart - KV 271 - Piano Concerto No. 9 ("Jeunehomme")



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Piano: Maria João Pires
Conductor: Mazuki Yamada
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte Carlo

Allegro 0:00 
Andantino 11:15 
Rondò, presto 22:38


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I voted Very Good. It's not _quite_ on the level of his greatest piano concertos IMHO but it's still a lovely and original piece.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I voted "very good" primarily because of the fantastic 3rd movement with that gorgeous slow section.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Excellent. This piece is one of the miracles of classical music. I rate the 2nd and 3rd movement in the top 5 (of slow movements and finales) of all Mozart concertos. The first movement is also fresh and wonderful but has been surpassed in most of the bigger concertos starting with around #17.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

I think its one of his best. Certainly one of the top early concertos


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I voted for "very good." It's my favorite of the earlier concerti, and I see a direct line from this piece to the Emperor concerto. Same key, similar character of the first movement, even the same way the piano enters almost immediately. The liner notes from András Schiff's cycle of the Mozart concerti with Sándor Végh also note similar connections between KV 271 and the Eroica symphony (following Alfred Einstein). Not only are the piano and orchestra in a continual dialogue, as the liner notes say, but the wind section is also elevated in importance. This is Mozart looking to the future, even at the age of just 21. Still, I usually find myself listening to the later piano concerti, all else equal.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent , I am so fond on this one, specially the recording from Alexandre Tharaud.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Monsalvat said:


> Not only are the piano and orchestra in a continual dialogue, as the liner notes say, but the wind section is also elevated in importance.


I'd say that the more prominent winds is one of the main distinctions where most of the concerti from K 450 onwards are superior. Nevertheless, as a whole I like this one in fact better than e.g. 450 or even the most famous of all, K 467 (mainly because I vastly prefer the slow movement of K 271 to 467).


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

I voted excellent. I would vote excellent or very good on all Mozart concertos except the very earliest of piano concertos that were arrangements of other's work. As far as PC No. 9 I like this new recording by Sophie Pacini very much:


----------

